# [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer



## rabensang (19. April 2009)

*[Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

*Xigmatek Thors´s Hammer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
Für die Bereitstellung des Testmusters geht ein großer Dank an PCGH/X und Caseking.*

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 





*Einleitung:*​ 
Der altbekannte Hersteller Xigmatek  konnte in den letzten Jahren einige Erfolge feiern. Das lag nicht nur an den guten Kühler, sondern auch an der selbstentwickelten Heatpipe Direct Touch Technologie, kurz HDT. Jedoch gab es in letzter Zeit keine wirklichen Innovationen. Die Kühler wurden etwas verändert oder mit anderen Lüftern bestückt und unter neuem Namen auf den Markt gebracht. 

Seit kurzem ist der Thors Hammer erhältlich. Bei diesem Kühler hat Xigmatek einiges anders gemacht, als bei den Vorgängern. Was das alles ist, erfahrt ihr im Verlauf des Reviews.

Xigmatek Homepage​ 




*Kleine Geschichtsstunde:*

Thors Hammer, eigentlich "Mjollnir" (jenes das zertrümmert, zerschlägt) 

Er repräsentiert Kraft , Stärke und Schutz.
Der nordische Gott Thor war ursprünglich eine Gottheit des Ackerbaus und des Wetters. Als Herrscher, der  über Donner, Blitz und Sturm befiehlt, riefen ihn die Leute an, um die Ernte zu schützen.

Thor bekam seinen goldenen Hammer durch Loki, dieser hatte Thors Frau Sif die Haare abgeschnitten. Um Thor milde zu stimmen hatte er das Land der Zwerge bereist, um für Sif neue Haare aus Gold in Auftrag zugeben. Daneben brachte er als Geschenke ein goldenes Langboot für Freya und den goldenen Kriegsspeer "Gugnir" für Odin mit.


Auf seinem Weg zurück nach Asgard, besuchte er die Zwerge Brokk und Eitri. Er wettete mit ihnen, um seinen Kopf, dass sie keine besseren Geschenke herstellen könnten als die seinen. Die beiden machten sich sogleich an die Arbeit. Als erster Gegenstand erschufen sie  den  goldener Eber "Gulinbur" für Freya, als zweites den goldenen Armreif "Draupnir" für Odin und als drittes eben den Thors Hammer. In der ganzen Zeit über, hatte sich Loki in eine Bremse verwandelt und versuchte Brokk zu stechen, um ihn bei der Arbeit zu behindern. Erst als Loki  ihn beim dritten Mal ins Auge stach, hörte Brokk auf das Feuer in der Esse weiter zu erhitzen. Deswegen  besitzt der Hammer auch nur einen kurzen Stiel, weil das Schmiedefeuer zu kalt wurde.

Der Hammer traf jedes Objekt auf das er geschleudert wurde und kam von alleine wieder zurück. Damit hatte Loki seine Wette verloren. Er durfte jedoch seinen Kopf behalten, denn die Wette ging um seinen Kopf und nicht um seinen Hals.

Als Strafe nähten die Zwerge  ihm den Mund zu, denn er sollte sich überlegen wann es besser wäre den Mund zu halten! 

Es gibt noch eine Reihe von Geschichten rund um den Hammer, etwa als ihn der König der Eisriesen "Thrym" stahl und tief unter der Erde versteckte...

Wenn Ragnarök die Götterdämmerung heranbricht, wird Thor mit seinem Hammer den Kopf der Weltschlange zerschmettern. Jedoch doch im Kampf vergiftet, wird er nach 9 Schritten zusammenbrechen und sterben. Seine beiden Söhne Modi und Magni werden den Hammer erben und die Welten nach Ragnarök damit verteidigen! 

Während der Christianisierung, die nicht immer gewaltfrei vonstatten ging, ersetzten viele nordische Völker nur zum Schein den Thors Hammer als Amulett, durch das Kreuz. Denn beide Symbole sehen sich doch sehr ähnlich. So konnten sie Christen werden und doch Thor treu bleiben.



Dann gibt es noch die Bedeutung in Rollenspielen, in denen der Thors Hammer weniger geschichtlich und als starke Waffe verwendet wird.



Die Assoziation zum Wettergott soll die starke Kühlleistung symbolisieren.





*Spezifikationen:*



*Technische Daten:*


*Maße*: 120x160x90mm (BxHxT)
*Material*: Aluminium (Lamellen,      Basis), Kupfer (Heatpipes)
*Lüfter*: 2x 120x120x25mm (BxHxT,      optional)
*Heatpipe 1st Layer*: 4x 8mm (mit      H.D.T.)
*Heatpipe 2nd Layer*: 3x 6mm
*Gewicht*: 800g
 


*Besonderheiten: *

    Double Layer H.D.T Technology (4*Φ8mm & 3*Φ6mm Heat-pipe), damit erreicht er die größte, mögliche Kraft und Effizienz um den Anspruch der Enthusiasten gerecht zu werden.


    Nicht nur Extreme Cooling Performance, sondern auch eine Attraktion mit seinen spezifischen überlappenden „Fins”, dem schwarzen Nickel und der HDT Double Layer Technology.


    Die PULL / TRIGGER Option, unsere weltpremierten Anti Vibrations Rubber, das neue Mounting Kit (Crossbow ACK-I7363) für beide Intel Sockel LGA 775 & LGA 1366 (CORE I7) vereinen THOR'S Hammer zu einer unglaublichen Vollendung.



*Features:*



Doppellagiges Heatpipe-Direct-Touch-Design für doppelte Performance
Heatpipe-Direct-Touch Technologie (HDT)
Schwarzer, kompletter Nickelüberzug
4 x Φ 8 mm und 3 x Φ 6 mm Hochleistung-Heatpipes
Anordnung der Lamellen ermöglichen einen effizienten Air-Flow
Optionale Belüftung mit bis zu zwei 120-mm-Lüftern
Lüfteraufhängung entkoppelt
Core i7 Ready



*Kompatibilität:*


Intel Sockel 775, 1366
AMD Sockel 754, 939, AM2



*HDT Technologie:*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zeyiebitGk8&hl=de&fs=1"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zeyiebitGk8&hl=de&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>​




*Verpackung/ Lieferumfang:*

Xigmatek steckt den Thors Hammer in eine mysteriös wirkende und pompöse Verpackung. Mit viel Phantasie erkennt man eine alte, geheimnisvolle  Waffentruhe mit mächtigem Inhalt.

Auf der Front und der rechten Seite findet man zwei Fenster, um einen Blick auf den Kühler zu werfen. Links hingegen kann man die Features lesen. Auf der Rückseite findet man Spezifikationen und ein kleines Produktbild des Hammers. 

Die Verpackung ist eine der Prunkvollsten, die ich bis jetzt gesehen habe. Ob das nur andere Sachen „verschönern“ soll, zeigt sich noch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 

Zum Lieferumfang gehören außer dem Kühler, nur das Montagematerial für die verschiedenen Sockel und Befestigungen für zwei Lüfter. Auf einen Lüfter wird komplett verzichtet. Somit wird der Einsatzbereich von jedem selbst festgelegt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 


*Zubehör: *


1x Back-Plate für Sockel 775      & 1366
2x Clips LGA775/1366
1x AM2 & K8 Clip
8x Antivibrationsgummis
2x Steckverbindungsschrauben
4x LGS775/1366 Schrauben
4x LGA775/1366 Feder
1x Hochleistungs-Wärmeleitpaste
1x Sechskant-Schlüssel
 




*Verarbeitung/Details: *

Auf den ersten Blick wirkt der Thors Hammer edel und sehr gut verarbeitet. Der schwarze Überzug macht den 800g Kühler speziell und zeigt, dass Xigmatek in der Liga von Thermalright mitspielen will.  Durch die eigenwillige Form der 49 Lamellen in Sandwichformat, wird eine größere Fläche und somit bessere Wärmeabgabe erreicht. Weiterhin unterstützt diese Bauart den Luftstrom enorm und fördert den Abtransport der Wärme.

Innovativ ist auch die Dual Layer Anordnung der 7 Heatpipes. Außer den Standardpipes sind auf der Bodenplatte nochmals 3 Stück verbaut. Diese sollen den Wärmeabtransport stark fördern.  Auch wieder mit dabei, die altbekannte HDT Technologie von Xigmatek. Dabei liegen die vier dicken (8mm Durchmesser), U-förmige Heatpipes direkt auf der CPU auf.

Der Kühlerboden ist plan und sauber geschliffen, aber leider nicht poliert. Am Kühlkörper kann man 2 Lüfter befestigen. Montagematerial liegt dafür genügend bei.

Optisch gesehen, ist der Thors Hammer ein wahres Prunkstück. Schaut man jedoch genauer hin, sieht man die vielen Flecken die vom eloxieren übrig geblieben sind. Natürlich wird dadurch die Optik stark getrübt.  Normalerweise darf so etwas bei der Preisklasse nicht vorkommen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​ 
*Montage:*

*Sockel 775/1366*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die Montage der beiden Sockel ist sehr umständlich. Der dicke Kühlkörper verhindert, dass man die vier Federschrauben von oben mit einem Schraubenzieher befestigen kann. Dafür liegt ein kleiner Schraubenschlüssel bei, der sehr unhandlich ist. Um damit alle Schrauben anzuziehen, ist es notwendig Grafikkarte, Ram und Soundkarte vom Board zu entfernen. Erschwerend kommt hinzu, dass der Platz bei hohen Mainboardkühlern noch geringer wird. 

Um den Kühler überhaut zu montieren, müssen erst einmal beide gebogenen Clips am Kühlerboden angeschraubt werden. Danach die Backplate für den gewünschten Sockel bekleben und am Mainboard anlegen. Jetzt den Kühler aufsetzen und mit dem Minischraubenschlüssel befestigen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Sockel AM2(+)/AM3*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​    Hierzu muss einfach die AMD Klemme durch den Kühler geschoben und AMD typisch befestigt werden.  Auf AMD Platinen kann der Kühler nur Richtung Grafikkarte oder Netzteil blasen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 





*Lüfterbefestigung *

Hierzu werden einfach nur die Gumminippel in den Lüfter gesteckt und am Kühler eingeklemmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 




*Testaufbau:*

Alle Kühler werden auf einem offenen Teststand, ohne unterstützende Gehäuse-Lüfter geprüft und zeigen somit ihre reine Leistung. Als Unterlage dient ein Maximus II Formula von Asus und ein Q6600, der mit verschiedenen Taktraten und Spannungen betrieben wird. 

Jeder Kühler wird mit seinem Standardlüfter und einem Einheitslüfter getestet. Dadurch erkennt man die vom Hersteller erwartete Leistung bzw. die reine Kühlerleistung. Als Einheitsfan kommt der Noctua NF-P12 zum Einsatz und wird bei Kühlern ohne Lüfter, als Standardfan verwendet. Dieser läuft mit verschiedenen Drehzahlen. Als Wärmeleitpaste dient die Noctua NT-H1.

Falls es möglich ist, werden 2 Noctua Lüfter am Kühler befestigt.

Alle Kerne des Prozessors werden mit Prime auf 100% ausgelastet. Das Programm wird solange laufen gelassen, bis sich die Temperatur nicht mehr ändert. Danach wird die Kerntemperatur mit Hilfe von HWMonitor ausgelesen, ein Mittelwert gebildet und die Lufttemperatur abgezogen. Dadurch errechnet sich die Delta-Temperatur. 

Um die CPU zu schonen, wird bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nur bis 3,3 GHz bzw. 1,3 Volt getestet.





*Testsystem:*

*Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600
Asus Maximus II Formula
G.Skill 4GB DDR2-800
XFX Geforce GTX 260 Black Edition
Corsair TX650W
*​ 




*Testlauf:*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Gerade hier zeigt sich, dass alle Innovationen und Techniken nichts nützen. Der Kühler kann gerade so mit dem Brocken konkurrieren.  Leider helfen da auch keine zusätzlichen Heatpipes.





*Fazit: *

Leider ist der Thor´s Hammer nicht annähernd so gut wie erwartet. Zwar sieht der Kühler sehr schön aus, aber die Verarbeitungsmängel und die schlechte Montage verhindern eine bessere Bewertung. Wenn man alle Faktoren zusammen nimmt, ist auch der Preis von etwa 50€ sehr hoch angesetzt. 

Wer jedoch einen optisch außergewöhnlichen Kühler sucht kann hier trotzdem Zuschlagen, denn der Thors Hammer ist immernoch in der Lage, auch hochgetaktete  CPU´s auf ein gutes Niveau zu   kühlen.​ ​


----------



## rabensang (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Bilder1


----------



## rabensang (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Bilder2


----------



## rabensang (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Bilder 3


----------



## rabensang (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*


Bilder4​


----------



## rabensang (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

So ist fertig!

Hoffe es gefällt.


----------



## HawkAngel (19. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Es gefällt. Geiler Test!


----------



## Bloemfontein (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Mal wieder seht gut geluneg
auch die kleine nachhilfe in geschcihte gefällt mir gut


----------



## Knexi (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Super Test
So viele Kühler wurden bei keinem anderem Usertest verglichen.


----------



## Falcony6886 (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Wie immer sehr feiner Test von dir!!! 

Vor allem gefällt mir natürlich, dass du die Möglichkeit hast, ihn mit anderen Highend-Kühlern zu vergleichen!

Da wundert es mich auch nicht, dass wir im Endeffekt zu einem anderen Fazit kommen!

Aber wie du schon sagst, optisch ist er genial und die Optik zählt für mich eben auch, wenn ich ein Seitenfenster im Rechner habe!


----------



## GoZoU (20. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Wie gewohnt, sehr gute und ausführliche Arbeit 

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## rabensang (21. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

@all:

danke


----------



## evolutionchaos (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Möchte auf einen kleinen Fehler im Fazit hinweisen:

"*ist *auch der Preis von etwa 50€ *ist *sehr hoch angesetzt"

Eins muss weg, denk ich ^^

Ansonsten spitze Test!!!!

Gruß
Chaos


----------



## lil_D (22. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

n1 test aber ich werd in mir nicht zulegen da ich auf optik nicht so grosen wert lege


----------



## tony_xigmatek (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Hi Rabensang,


würdest mir bitte erklären wie du den Cooler montiert hast! Denn für mich sieht es aus als ob du den nach oben raus blasend montiert hättest, d.h. er würde die vorgewärmte Luft der VGA einziehen! Ausserdem sollte jeder wissen dass dieser Cooler speziell für i7CORE ausgelegt ist und da auch seine Stärke liegt und nicht bei einem SOCKEL 775!


----------



## zerO (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

hi rabensang,
echt schöner Test, super Arbeit (wie immer von dir). Aber kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist die Verarbeitung wirklich so schlecht, z. B. hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-usertest-xigmatek-thor-s-hammer-img_2897.jpg
oder hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-usertest-xigmatek-thor-s-hammer-img_2901.jpg


----------



## rabensang (23. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*



tony_xigmatek schrieb:


> Hi Rabensang,
> 
> 
> würdest mir bitte erklären wie du den Cooler montiert hast! Denn für mich sieht es aus als ob du den nach oben raus blasend montiert hättest, d.h. er würde die vorgewärmte Luft der VGA einziehen! Ausserdem sollte jeder wissen dass dieser Cooler speziell für i7CORE ausgelegt ist und da auch seine Stärke liegt und nicht bei einem SOCKEL 775!




Alle Kühler werden in diese Richtung montiert, da einige 90° gedreht nicht aufs Board passen. Bei meinen Tests hat jeder Kühler die gleichen Vorraussetzungen. 

Da das Testsystem offen steht und die Graka nicht ausgelastet wird, kommt kaum warme Luft zum Kühler. 

Wenn ein Hersteller den Kühler für alle Sockel freigibt, sollte die Kühlleistung auch nicht nur auf einem Sockel gut sein, sondern auf allen annähernd gleich.





zerO schrieb:


> hi rabensang,
> echt schöner Test, super Arbeit (wie immer von dir). Aber kommt mir das nur so vor oder ist die Verarbeitung wirklich so schlecht, z. B. hier:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-usertest-xigmatek-thor-s-hammer-img_2897.jpg
> oder hier:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-usertest-xigmatek-thor-s-hammer-img_2901.jpg



Danke.

Die Verarbeitung ist eigentlich ganz gut, nur gibt es an einigen Stellen diese schwarzen Punkte. Ich schätze sie kommen vom Eloxieren. Andere Kühler sind davon auch betroffen. Bei dem Preis sollte sowas eigentlich nicht vorkommen.


----------



## tony_xigmatek (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Jungs, das waren die ersten Cooler nach dem Mockup, also Samples, da ist noch nicht alles perfekt, das ist normal!


----------



## rabensang (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Das waren die normalen Verkaufsversionen.


----------



## tony_xigmatek (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Mein Freund, die kamen von mir und das waren die "ERSTEN SAMPLES" ... AUSSER DU STELLST DIE DINGER SELBST HER und ich bin von einem anderen Hersteller!


----------



## rabensang (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Ich denk, die kommen von Caseking und sind normale Verkaufsversionen.


----------



## Klutten (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

@ tony_xigmatek

Es ist immer schön, im Forum direkte Antworten seitens eines Herstellers zu bekommen. Allerdings finde ich dein brüskiertes Auftreten schon etwas harsch. Der hier durchgeführte Lesertest wurde von Rabensang mit großer Sorgfalt durchgeführt und dann mit seinen Werten aus verschiedenen Reviews verglichen. Seine Kritik zur Oberflächenqualität ist im Rahmen des Tests völlig legitim, da niemand der Lesertester wissen kann, ob es sich um Verkaufsexemplare oder erste Samples handelt.

Nett bleiben bitte  ...und herzlich Willkommen im Forum.


----------



## PBJ (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Vielleicht ist es das, was man heut zu Tage unter "aggressivem Marketing" versteht..


----------



## tony_xigmatek (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

hehe, nene Jungs... ich bin immer ansprechbar für euch... daran liegt es nicht... wir haben uns nur extrem viel Mühe gegeben die Dinger für euch schnellstens verfügbar zu machen und deswegen waren die ersten Samples ein bisschen lediert... nun ja! Auf jeden Fall wurde die Blisterverpackung geändert um damit auch die Fins besser zu schützen! Die Samples gehen immer alle zuerst durch meine Finger und dann zu den Reviewern, bzw wie hier durch den Lesertest! Seine Arbeit ist ganz ordentlich, keine Frage, nur um das Review eigentlich richtig zu vollenden sollte noch ein i7Core test hinzukommen meiner Meinung nach, denn dafür hatten wir den Cooler eigentlich konzipiert! Dass er das nicht wissen konnte wegen der Samples ist ok, deswegen hatte ich ihn darauf hingewiesen! Sollten noch weitere Fragen bestehen, so bin ich jederzeit unter folgender Email zu erreichen tony@xigmatek.com! 

P.S.: Klutten, wenn das brüskiert rüber gekommen ist, dann entschuldige ich mich hiermit, so war das nicht gemeint!


----------



## Klutten (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Da freu ich mich aber. 

...für den Kühler gibts übrigens nen riesen Lob. Wirklich ein feines Teil mit tollem Design.


----------



## tony_xigmatek (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Danke... auf I7Core macht er sich noch besser... hehe denn da wird erst die richtige Power klar!

Checkt mal hier bitte:

Benchmarks: Kühlleistung : Vergleich: Fünf CPU-Kühler für Core i7 und Phenom II

oder hier:

Technic3D Review: Kühlungen: Xigmatek Thor‘s Hammer (S126384) CPU-Kühler: Ziel erreicht? - Seite 4: Testlauf/Temperaturen

oder auch hier:

Xigmatek Thor's Hammer S126384 CPU Cooler | S126384,CAC-SXHH7-U01,Xigmatek Thors Hammer S126384,CPU Cooler,Xigmatek Thors Hammer S126384 CPU Cooler CAC-SXHH7-U01 Overclock Cooling Performance Benchmark Test | Benchmark Reviews Performance Tests


Viel SPASS beim lesen...


----------



## GoZoU (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Mein Sample weist auch die besagten Flecken auf und ich muss zugeben, dass ich darüber sehr erschrocken war. Wobei man sich auch nicht wundern muss, wenn ein Tester diese Flecken erwähnt, denn wie schon gesagt, kann keiner wissen, dass es sich bei unseren Kühlern um frühe Samples handelt.

Des Weiteren kann ich rabensang nur beistimmen. Der Kühler wurde offiziell für den Sockel 775 freigegeben, daher ist es doch dem LGA775-Klientel gegenüber nur fair, wenn hier erwähnt wird, dass der Thor's Hammer seine volle Leistung auf dieser Basis nicht entfalten kann und sich hinter anderen Kontrahenten einordnen muss. Wie es auf Sockel-1366-System aussieht ist wiederum eine ganz andere Geschichte, die nicht jeder im Stande ist zu testen.

MfG
GoZoU


----------



## muckelpupp (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

hallo rabensang! sehr schöner Test! und sehr schöne Fotos! Ganz besonders die Fotos. Und die Namenserklärung/History fand ich auch sehr lesenswert! 
Einzige, kleine Anmerkung: die Formatierung der Absätze zueinander, sprich den grossen Zeilenabstand, verstehe ich nicht so ganz. Oder ist das nur bei mir so? 

(_bin über deinen Blog hergekommen_)


----------



## rabensang (24. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Danke,

Mir wr einfach so, die absätze so zu gestalten, keine ahnung warum


----------



## »EraZeR« (25. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Sehr geiler Test! Von der Optik her finde ich den Kühler genial, aber 50 Euro sind mir dafür zu viel.


----------



## JayxG (26. April 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

 Spitzen Test! 
Lesen hat richtig Spass gemacht, die kleine Geschichtsstunde, dazu noch Super Fotos und ne coole Schreibe

P.S. mein Fazit- nach zwei Wochen im 24/7 Modus bin ich, trotz der blöden Einbauweise für AMD Prozis( hab mir fast die Finger gebrochen), positiv überrascht- der Hammer hält was er verspricht- er kühlt einfach göttlich! - lässt seinen Vorgänger, den Zalman 9700er ziemlich alt aussehen

MfG


----------



## PhanTom (23. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Hallo erst mal ich bin neu hier und bin auf deinen Test gestoßen weil ich einen neuen CPU Kühler suche und du das gleiche Board wie ich hast.
Dieser Thor's Hammer würde mir ganz gut gefallen, passt der auch andersrum prolemlos auf das Board also wenn der Lüfter rechts sitzt nicht unten.Wie sieht es dann mit dem Platz zum RAM aus, wenn die nen Kühlkörper oben drauf haben?
Freu mich auf ne Antwort Danke !


----------



## rabensang (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Also der Kühler passt in jeder Richtung aufs Board. Auch der Platz für Ram mit Kühlung, dürfte aussreichen.

MFG


----------



## PhanTom (24. Mai 2009)

*AW: [Usertest] Xigmatek Thor´s Hammer*

Hey vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort, du hast mir sehr geholfen !

mfg PhanTom


----------

